# Wart in pigeon eye???



## cooper9999 (May 12, 2009)

I've been having this wart problem with some of my birds.It starts out small and then it expands over time looking like this.Does anyone know what this might be,and what to medicate it?.Herpes maybe?.I am thinking about doing the whole flock just in case.


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Is some bacterial disease. There are some eye-drops antibiotics.


----------



## cooper9999 (May 12, 2009)

AndreiS said:


> Is some bacterial disease. There are some eye-drops antibiotics.


I've been using Ciprofloxacin .03 eye drops for close to ten days with no improvement at all.Twice daily for a week,than once daily afterwards.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I've not seen anything quite like that in all the pigeons that have come my way. What eventually happens? Does that "growth" continue to get larger? Do the birds die? Any chance that is canker?

Terry


----------



## AndreiS (Jul 28, 2013)

Does she misses feathers on back of neck, as seems to appear in photo? 


As TAWhatley says, maybe is canker.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*That is something that needs to be looked at by a qualified avian vet asap, since it is on the inside of the eye and since it has been growing, it really must be bothering the bird. *


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

AndreiS said:


> Does she misses feathers on back of neck, as seems to appear in photo?
> 
> 
> As TAWhatley says, maybe is canker.


I think that is the persons fingers holding the bird for photo


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

*eye wart may show in one of my vet books...*



cooper9999 said:


> I've been having this wart problem with some of my birds.It starts out small and then it expands over time looking like this.Does anyone know what this might be,and what to medicate it?.Herpes maybe?.I am thinking about doing the whole flock just in case.



I will check the flying vet books that I have to see if they show this eye wart and get back to you.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ok so I looked it up and that one looks VERY close to what they are saying is cancer from u.v. light exposure???? Regardless, I have asked Kryz to post pictures I have sent him from my vet book with explanation in the numbered matching the various pics. You guys decide what u think it could be, the cancer one and the infection one look similar but different, the infection one looks a bit redder with a head on it like a pimple, the cancer looks flesh colored with no head. Lets wait for Kryz to send me the links to attach the pics.


----------



## cooper9999 (May 12, 2009)

Sorry for the late reply,Was looking for the avian vet invoice from spring of last year,where i first encountered this problem.The first bird was given some baytril ,and tobramycin drop for over 2 weeks,with noticed improvement.The vet didn't seem to know the condition ,and just called it a bacterial infection.I ended up parting with the bird thinking it was an isolated problem,and here we go again.

I have 4 birds total with those warts.With the bird in the OP being the worst.I've been treating them with antibiotics for the past 3 weeks,but i am not seeing any improvement.The second bird in this link resembles the wart on my bird(thank you CBL)http://i.imgur.com/TxVI6np.jpg.But it's no cancer as it's not going to start popping up at this rate,and i don't think it's the UV because the loft doesn't get a lot of sun on the inside.

The warts in the other 3 birds are smaller.But i am assuming they'll get bigger over time.I noticed the wart on the bird up top this past summer.He eats and drinks normal just like the other 3.The warts are always inside the bottom lid.

This is driving me crazy.I've googled everything there is about this sickness,and i can't find anything close to it.I am not opposed to taking the bird to an avian vet that knows what the heck they're doing,as in my last experience the vet had no clue.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ya frustrating for sure. Im not convinced it is cancer, just saying that is the closest picture that looked close  Have you tried canker meds? I have heard of sinus cancer and eyes are part of sinus cavity. I wonder if that would help.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Check out this pigeon, I wonder if it is similar.

http://jeremyinglisphotography.blogspot.co.uk/2012/03/wood-pigeon-with-damaged-eye.html


----------



## cooper9999 (May 12, 2009)

Yes i've tried Ronidazole.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

How about giving a dose of anti inflammatory, like Medicam. It has to be disease related for all pigeons to get it, but if just a virus, may run its course. I will check older books for more pics.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

In the meantime I have sent that pic to 4 pigeon guys I know will let u know what they say.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

Ok check this out.....may be something similar, have a boo with binoculars and see if any wild birds in your area have this that the pigeons could have contracted. Also click on link and read entire article in case anything clicks.

http://feederwatch.org/learn/house-finch-eye-disease/

WHAT CAUSES THE CONJUNCTIVITIS?

Although infected birds have swollen eyes, the disease is primarily a respiratory infection. It is caused by a unique strain of the bacterium, Mycoplasma gallisepticum, which is a common pathogen in domestic turkeys and chickens. The infection poses no known health threat to humans, and had not been reported in songbirds prior to this outbreak. Researchers at various institutions are currently trying to learn more about the transmission, genetics, and development of this disease.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

HA, Got the answer for you for wart on eye....

Hi,

I forward your e-mail to Dr. Botha, one of the leading pigeon vets in the world.

Here is what he writes;

“This is typical swelling and enlargement of the tear glands located in the bottom inside of the eyelids of pigeons. Once the gland has enlarges, it will sometimes never revert to its normal size, in spite of treatment.

The cause of this is either Mycoplasma or Chlamydia or both.

Birds affected should be treated with Spiradox tablets every day for 40 days (yes, 40 days) and the rest of the flock should be given Spiradox powder in the drinking water for 7 days, followed by Aviodox powder for the next 14 days.

Dr. Ockert Botha (BVSc)


----------

